# Exterior Stain for Douglas Fir



## Crozure (Jan 28, 2017)

We recently covered our outide pato and the builders use Douglas Fir wood for the columns. There are 5 of them (8×8). I'm having a tough time finding the best stain. Most of what I've read says to use Sikkens but my wife is not a fan of the colors. Plus, some of the columns are cut towards the outer part of the tree and are two toned. I tested a non visable spot and the white and red wood stained completely different. I'm afraid stain will look streaky. Should I go with a semi transparent or solid stain instread of sikkens? Will those protect the wood as good as sikkens?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You could use any deck stain and then follow with a clear protective coating like Thompson's water seal.


----------



## J_L (Apr 22, 2014)

TWP is where it's at.


----------

